# Grinder to suit Mara X and light roast beans for



## Hevetica (Jun 19, 2021)

As title, using Ethiopian beans, yirgachef and the like (spelling??!). Light roast, for (oat) milk based drinks and americano / espresso. Budget maybe 500. Any suggestions welcome. My Lelit Fred just died. Cheers


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hevetica said:


> As title, using Ethiopian beans, yirgachef and the like (spelling??!). Light roast, for (oat) milk based drinks and americano / espresso. Budget maybe 500. Any suggestions welcome. My Lelit Fred just died. Cheers


 I'd go for the Niche or the Solo.


----------



## Hevetica (Jun 19, 2021)

I haven't heard of the solo, I'll check that out. Can get a niche at the moment it seems.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Maybe have a look on Ebay (or here from time to time) at the big flat market, Mazzer Major/Royal? There's single dosing ones on there for less than £500.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hevetica said:


> I haven't heard of the solo, I'll check that out. Can get a niche at the moment it seems.


 https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/the-solo-single-dose-grinder.html


----------

